# New Age Hippy!



## wei ji (Feb 2, 2006)

No I'm not one but I do wonder a couple of things. Firstly, why do people feel that anything coming from the East although usually is older than Christianity is considered new age???

Secondly, why is it that they consider any philosophy other than Psychology to be imagery and mystical?

sorry just ranting...


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

I think one of my aspirations is to be a hippy sans drugs.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i would suppose i fall into this category, though i dont look anything like what you i guess are calling 'new age hippy'. i think SOME parts of eastern religions and idiologies are much more reality based then the fairytale christian idiology, though SOME parts and i really want to emphasize that its just a very small miniscule ammount holds some truth in that belief, like the importance of family and community, and love for something other then the self. i was born a pagan and my foundation lies in my native Hawaiian cultural beliefs. my childhood and adolecence was spent in the christian church. i went to christian schools and learned the bible front to back back to front. after years of this i found out that it just wasnt the truth. i found out that im much too intelligent for that kind of faithbased nonsense. cause once you narrow it down to the very core, which i have done, its all manipulation and essentially a fear based idiology. i refuse to live my life in fear, and i refuse to let christians shove their retoric down my throat. and i pity the foo that tries to do it to my face. :evil:

my beliefs are global, universal. not east, not west, not south, not north, not heaven, not hell, not a man on a cloud, or a buddha on a throne. i think they all got it right at some point, but for some reason, they let it slip from their grasp, and that was when they decided to make it up from there. its really sad because so many beautiful cultures and people have been erradicated because of these lies. and its still going on today, in fact, if you just look around you, you will realize that we are in the center of another religious crusade, and this is just the beginning. its going to get much worse and i just beg everyone to start waking up! dont fall for the bogusness of religion! realize the truth that you are the universe! once you grasp this truth, once everyone does collectively, all those lies will melt away, along with the greed, jelously, hatred, and sadism of organized religion.


----------



## wei ji (Feb 2, 2006)

SleepingBeauty

What parts of eastern philosophy do you agree with? I find that at the root of religion/philosophy there is an underlying principle of loving other things than self, and having humility, patience temperance and compassion. Whether this is offered through self-sacrifice or through developing self is the main split between the two.

Organised religion sometimes does twist the essence of the religious texts for use of building the community as it needs at the point in time. Whether this is bad/good depends on the persons in charge and their motives.

However, the eight fold path has laid out the principles that are in each religion - promoting good moral conduct for each individual.

I also strongly believe that the four noble truths of suffering, from illness, sickness, old age and death are correct, that we try to escape all of these and thus end up suffering further...

Anyway that's enough from me...


----------

